# Benadryl for dogs ok?????



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,
When my 3 guys were scratching like crazy the vet said to give them 2mg of Benadryl per pound. Since Freddie is crated for 2 weeks:ballchain:, due to his sprain, can I give him Benadryl just to make him tired? I'm not working 8 of the 14 days, so he would only be getting it for 7 days. I just thought it would be something to take the edge off:fencing:. With no exercise and having to be crated for so long, bully sticks and flossies only go so far!

PS. I said he tore tendons, I did mean ligaments. Big difference!:doh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda, I would check with the vet just to make sure it doesnt react with the medacine Freddie is already taking.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's good advice Leeann! I second that.

Linda.....I have tried Benedryl w/ Gucci, and it did *NOT* sedate/relax her at all,. In fact, it had the opposite effect on her..she got WOUND up, nervous, anxious and jittery (and this was a lower dose than my vet authorized!)

So, just like humans, there are some dogs that will get more anxious on it.

Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> When my 3 guys were scratching like crazy the vet said to give them 2mg of Benadryl per pound. Since Freddie is crated for 2 weeks:ballchain:, due to his sprain, can I give him Benadryl just to make him tired? I'm not working 8 of the 14 days, so he would only be getting it for 7 days. I just thought it would be something to take the edge off:fencing:. With no exercise and having to be crated for so long, bully sticks and flossies only go so far!
> 
> PS. I said he tore tendons, I did mean ligaments. Big difference!:doh:


Linda,
You might try Rescue Remedy if you are just wanting to "take the edge off". It is all natural ingredients and a safe calming aid. Can be used for humans too. Petco or Petsmart sells it now too.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The vet suggested Benadryl for Jax to see if it would calm him down so he could stop puking while we drive in the car. Well, it didnt. I didnt notice any change.

Linda, i could not imagine having to crate up any of my dogs for that long. I really feel for you. Keeping Jax still for a week after being neutered was bad enough(i didnt do that great of a job to be honest!). Hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is supposed to be crated at all times, except to go potty. I have been putting him in a carrier for our hikes, letting him out only to potty and graze. He has tried to run a couple times, but only on our hikes. At home, he just rests wherever I put him. I set up an small x-pen for the 6 days I will be working. I just couldn't get myself to keep him in a crate all day! The pen just gives him a tiny bit more room to lie down, potty if need be, and eat. I'll have him so drugged up he'll sleep the day away! hee hee


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

My black lab, Licorice, had allergies very bad and mulitple vets said to give her people Benedryl. It worked for the itching at first, but then would not work anymore. I think they can get immune to it so if you want to use it for other purposes, I would be aware of this possibility. Also Licorice would be sleepy the first couple of times when I gave it to her, but then, it had no effect on her that way.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda, I gave my Sheltie Benedryl, 12.5 mg and she was 16#. It didn't seem to affect her at all! The vet was going to give me something to make her relax during a long car trip but we never got a chance to use it as she died (old age and cancer) before our trip. So maybe the vet can prescribe something?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - I would try the rescue remedy first . You do not want to sedate your dog ..
I asked the vet about car sickness and she recommended dramimine .. 
I gave him Bonine instead as I did not want Cosmo to be dopey and drowsy .. it worked well for him .. Just took the edge off ... I wanted him to enjoy meeting his friend Willie - the bichon .. I did not want him sleeping on his playdate ..
You might try that Dramamine as it makes them a little more drowsy - a quarter tablet in a pinch when he really needs to rest .
Trust me they do not think of their crate as jail .. They feel safe in there.. It is probably the best place for him to be as his mobility is limited .. That is what he needs right now .
We know he would rather be hiking and playing but you do not want him to reinjure it and perhaps then need surgery .. 
Benadryl is for allergic reactions . It work for some people and dogs and for other it may not work as well or not work at all .. I gave it to Asta after he had been stung by a wasp .. It did not make him sleepy at all but it helped with the wasp sting sensation and swelling .. I also gave him rescue remedy first - then the vet recommended the Benadryl .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet has recommended Benadryl for allergies and the dogs had no adverse effects. I have used Rescue Remedy for car anxiety, but that didn't work at all. Shelby is fine in the car, but Kodi is a wreck. He just needs something to calm him down. If he is in my lap, he is fine. Otherwise, he is crazed. He has been that way since we got him.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax does ok in my lap too but i guess i cant get him used to that. Esp. since we have a 16 hour drive coming up in a few weeks. I am so not looking forward to this.uke:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I agree - I would try the rescue remedy first . You do not want to sedate your dog ..
> I asked the vet about car sickness and she recommended dramimine ..
> I gave him Bonine instead as I did not want Cosmo to be dopey and drowsy .. it worked well for him .. Just took the edge off ... I wanted him to enjoy meeting his friend Willie - the bichon .. I did not want him sleeping on his playdate ..
> You might try that Dramamine as it makes them a little more drowsy - a quarter tablet in a pinch when he really needs to rest .
> ...


Do you think an x pen with his large crate and liter box in it is too much room? I was afraid to leave him in his crate for a long time. He actually likes it in there. Out of the 14 days, I have to work 6 of them, gone for 8-10 hours a day. My dog sitter comes in for 1hr at lunch time. What do you think I should do? I know when I'm gone, he will sleep in his crate. The only time he will really come out is when I come home or the sitter comes.

I will also try the rescue remedy. He is fine for now though. Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a hard decision since the Dr said keep him in the crate, but it is so sad to do that. If you set up the xpen to be really really small, only so he can go out and get a drink, turn around & go back into the crate, that might work. Has he ever tried to climb a pen? If so, I would not chance it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..that's a tough one!

My friend who's dog just had leg surgery was told that the xpen was okaym although..I think that might mean 'supervised'? If you think Freddy will try to get out, I wouldn't risk it. 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He won't try to get out. He has been very content to just lie around for the past 4 days. I thought he would be stir crazy by now. When he tries to get up, I touch his leg and tell him he is hurt, and he lies down. 

I decided to set up an x pen in a rectangular shape. I took the doors off of 2 crates and have them facing each other, in the pen. He can fully stretch out and eat in the one crate and the other has a liter box in it. He has not used one since he was a pup, but I like to have it there in case he has an emergency. I guess it's just there to make me feel better, knowing he has a bathroom!

PS. He is getting the royal treatment. He got to go furniture shopping and clothes shopping today!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> When he tries to get up, I touch his leg and tell him he is hurt, and he lies down.


Awwwww! That's sweet.

When you aren't home, I would suggest putting him in a crate instead of the ex-pen. Just to ensure he isn't getting any extra activity on it when you are gone. If you are gone less than five hours, he should be able to wait to go to eliminate until you get home.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Awwwww! That's sweet.
> 
> When you aren't home, I would suggest putting him in a crate instead of the ex-pen. Just to ensure he isn't getting any extra activity on it when you are gone. If you are gone less than five hours, he should be able to wait to go to eliminate until you get home.


I guess you're right. He seems so content in there. I am carrying him around from room to room in a portable crate. Several times I opened the door and he wouldn't come out.

He is also getting very protective of his crates. When the other dogs come near the crate or even look at him while he's in there, he growls at them! I don't know what's up with him. I hope when he recovers, he still likes his old pals.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Miss Tulip had to have surgery on her knees - Yep both of them were quite wobbly .. 
Donna just kept her in her crate by her desk .. She is lucky she works from her home .. The potty was more of a challenge - up and down the stairs- three times a day . She would not use the pads as she is a lady !! .
She is a sweetie and did quite well except the second one she got the itchies and she did try and remove her stitches herself .. She did it in a heart beat too .. 
Luckily they will able to repair the damage ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you know what is causing your dogs to itch?? It's odd that all three itch like crazy.
Did you know that dogs can be alergic to wheat, corn or other ingredients??
I have my Havs on Duck and Potatoe only because my Aussie (who I lost in October) had food allergies. 

P.S. I stopped giving my dogs Greenies, Bully Sticks and flossies as it caused them to get constapated (which canned pumpkin works great for!). I also heard these chews can cause blockages....scary!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think we have covered this in other threads that you might want to look up .. 
This is something that I was told by my vet that over time dogs have developed sensitivities to certain foods that have been added to their food by the manufacturers . These are items that dogs really do nto need in their diet .
As to greenies they contain a lot of flour or wheat .
I have not heard of flossies or bully sticks causes blockages but I have heard of rawhide and a lot of rawhide products causing this problem and it is not recommended for puppies .. even though one vet I went to suggested giving him rawhide ..Duh !
When ever I give my dog chews they are supervised .. meaning I am in the room they are in just in case .. 
I never crate them with a chewie ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

*In Regards to Chews*

Good advice on not leaving your dog alone with chews. My male Hav even demolishes the Nylabone chews that are made for strong chewers...I stopped giving them any chew stuff, as they are even capable of breaking off and swallowing large chunks before you can grab it away from them.

(FYI: I'm new to this site and am guilty of not reading through all of the threads...sorry.)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome 
No worries ... Just thought you might not know that there is a lot of good information on this site .. 
Lots of issues discussed and a lot of very helpful infotmation from all the members -- some are breeders and others are just very caring conscientious Havanese owners .. You have come to the right place .. 
Oh yes and then we just love to yak as welll ..


----------

